# Is it over for me? Will I be refused treatment?



## wondertwo (Jul 13, 2005)

I had egg collection on Friday for my 2nd attempt at IVF. Results - no eggs fertilised. No eggs fertilised with 1st attempt either. I have high FSH and 40 so we always knew I was going to be a poor responder. Was on 450 Menopur and short protocol. 
I know that my egg quality is obviously not good but DH and I had set a limit of 3 attempts (Self funding) both emotionally and financially. I know some of you may think I am wasting time and money but you all know how it is - you cope with in ways that are different . Embryologist rang on Saturday to say that we should see the Cons (normally don't get to see him). My fear is that he is going to refuse to treat us. Can I urge him to treat us or does he have the final say?I know you can't force someone to treat you but wondered if anyone has similar experience? Maybe could try Gonal F? Wondered if anyone was on higher dose than 450? THe really upsetting thing is that when I had intial investigation a year ago they told me 'they trusted my eggs'. Later learned that was because they had looked at FSH reading taken on CD19 at GP's surgery and suggested IUI without meds!!!!


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Wondertwo
How very distressing for you, I am so sorry  

No one here would ever think you were wasting time or money, its your money, your body, your time to spend howyou see fit. I am 41 and still trying with my own eggs, for the 3rd time !  I have been doing acupuncture and chinese herbs to try to bring my fsh down. It was 12.1 last month, so I took agnus castus as well and it came down to a staggering 7.9 !!!  

Are you doing IVF or ICSI ? I just wanted to say, I am at ARGC and am on dose of 600, which is the max. Some clinics only max to 450.  Have you considered ARGC ? If your consultant won't treat you, I am sure you will find a clinic that will, don't give up if you are not ready to.

Good luck x


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

You're not wasting your time wondertwo - i was told by my consultant that my chances were incredibly slim (I'm 43), and that he really saw my attempt at ivf as a way of coming to terms with not having kids (not said horribly, just i think trying not to pull any wool over my eyes). He treats women up to 48 (but again says in those laters years it's more about 'having tried').

However, against all odds had a BFP this morning. No saying what will happen now I know. But just to give you some hope.

Fingers and everything crossed for you

Sue
x


----------



## wondertwo (Jul 13, 2005)

Congrats to you! What lovely news and so inspiring. I am seeing cons on Friday so I will know more then!


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Wondertwo... just wanted to send you lots of good luck wishes for your app. on Friday with your consultant...    If you have been having IUI or IVF maybe he'll suggest ICSI to help those little eggies fertilise ?  Wishing you all the best hun

Sue, wow a   for you today !!!!!!!  Congratulations and sending you lots of   for a happy healthy pg !  You must be on   ?  Well done !!!!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

how did you get on today wondertwo? Been thinking of you. Fingers crossed

Sue
x


----------



## Lara200 (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't give up!  I am 44 and have just had my first failed IVF cycle.  It is devastating but I'm going to have another go.  I was on 450 Menopur for 4 days and then 300 for 6 days before the trigger injection.
Good luck

Lara


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Wondertoo and everyone on this thread

Just saw your post and thought I would put my two penneth in .

You don't saw whether you had ICSI (sperm straight into egg so usually higher fertilisation rate) or straight IVF or whether you have had immune or other testing ie sperm morphology or have the embryologist looked at the eggs to assess why they hadn't fertilsed. You progressed to ET so you got to that stage OK I would not give up yet but do your research the threads on this site are fantastic.

I don't know what clinic you are had but they vary in the expertise they have to deal with those things outside the norm.

If you can get your eggs to fertilise it might be worthwhile to have PGS to see what is really going on.
I read about one lady on the thread who keep having miscarriages and went through ICSI and PGS to find that a lot of her eggs were fertilised by two sperm which is a rare (bad) condition and after finding out the prob they only put back the normally fertilised eggs and bingo BFP.
Apparently that also explained why she was miscarrying.

I f you can't get test done by your GP or hospital eg NK sperm assessment etc Millenova in Chicargo are wonderful and you can Fed ex them stuff over night. PM me if you need any info on this.

My advice would be go see your consultant and quiz him to death if your not satisfied with his endeavours on your behalf look elsewhere but don't give up yet.  


Keeping  my fingers crossed for you.

Lol Veballan.


----------

